# Professionally animated furry porn?



## Kellie Gator (Mar 13, 2010)

I am soooo going to regret making this topic, but this is a subject of mere curiosity for me.

I actually think there's too much sex in the fandom, but either way I felt I had to ask this; why isn't there any professionally animated furry porn movies out there, or at least none I've heard of?

The reason I'm asking is because furry porn is predominantly just drawings and comics, not much more than that. There's also written stories, of course. I haven't read many of those, because I'm used to them being terrible, and I'm much more tolerant of shitty art than I am to shitty writing.

But for animation itself, there's really not much at all. On Fur Affinity or fchan you can find some people who've tried animating something in flash, but it's always beyond terrible... well, maybe there's one or two exceptions when I think hard, but yeah, it's mostly terrible. Porn is supposed to be hawt, and I for one cannot understand how people get off to shitty animation.

There, I said it. I'm not proud of making this topic, but what the hell, these forums are already filled with weird discussions on sexual topics, so I doubt I'm making it any worse.


----------



## Smelge (Mar 13, 2010)

*I WILL END YOU*


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 13, 2010)

Nevermind. Sex is a strong motivation. Just, anthro-ed animals get quite strong desire from it.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

This should be in R&R...
but yeah, not many professionals are going to make furry porn, suck it up, and use your imagination.
However, I think it would be an interesting concept, if I were famous and rich I would make a company that did this (along with all kinds of stuff), then I would make millions :3


----------



## Lobar (Mar 13, 2010)

Taurin Fox put together a couple well-made CG porn clips, but they were kinda fetish-y.  I think it's just a matter of talent and man-hours involved vs. motivation.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 13, 2010)

animated furry porn sounds like a fail


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 13, 2010)

One day there will be Pixar-quality furry pr0n, guaranteed.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> One day there will be Pixar-quality furry pr0n, guaranteed.


I think it should be "Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within" quality.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 13, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Taurin Fox put together a couple well-made CG porn clips, but they were kinda fetish-y.  I think it's just a matter of talent and man-hours involved vs. motivation.



They're short. And few. Updates r slow. He said, it took five years for him to make one. 

Don't ask me how do I know. 



Fuzzy Alien said:


> One day there will be Pixar-quality furry pr0n, guaranteed.



I hope there'll also be Sims or SL 's freedom. Also, Pixar shouldn't be the margin. Real-life tho should be. Real-life definition animated yiff yiff prOn.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Mar 13, 2010)

Someday, there will be a feature-length computer-animated 3d furry porn movie. Like Avatar but w/o the plot.


----------



## Lava_Split (Mar 13, 2010)

Why isn't there? Because most of the professional animation industry (japan excluded) is stuck in the kiddy pool. If an employer or potential employer were to find out that we worked on something as controversial to the mainstream as furry porn, that's a big red flag not to hire said person. I work in the animation industry, currently working on my first feature length film. I go through great pains to separate my professional identity from my furry identity. 

So... unless it comes from Japan, or from someone with some decent skills who's really bored and horny and doesn't care about a professional reputation, I don't see professional quality animated furry porn happening.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> One day there will be Pixar-quality furry pr0n, guaranteed.



lol, very interesting...



EdieFantabulous said:


> I think it should be "Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within" quality.



omg, i luv you now! :3


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 13, 2010)

grrside said:


> One day I posted a link to an animated furry movie, but they closed my post.
> 
> This is a *NSFW secreenshot*!
> 
> ...



what the fuck


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> what the fuck



yeah, definitely ditto on that one...


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2010)

grrside said:


> One day I posted a link to an animated furry movie, but they closed my post.
> 
> This is a *NSFW secreenshot*!
> 
> ...



That's goddamn horrifying


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> That's goddamn horrifying



this, 100%


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 13, 2010)

Eeeeh, I think most companies are split on the subject if they're ever considering it at all.  On one hand it's extremely controversial, like lolita porn.  But on the other hand, I'm pretty sure there are furries out there who are willing to buy ANYTHING that has furries in it, as well as those furries that are willing to pay for porn if it's going to be THAT much better than what you can find on the internet for free.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Eeeeh, I think most companies are split on the subject if they're ever considering it at all.  On one hand it's extremely controversial, like lolita porn.  But on the other hand, I'm pretty sure there are furries out there who are willing to buy ANYTHING that has furries in it, as well as those furries that are willing to pay for porn if it's going to be THAT much better than what you can find on the internet for free.



lol, i agree with this...mostly... <:3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

There was one a while back, it was ten minutes long.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There was one a while back, it was ten minutes long.



wow, didn't think a furry could pull it off for more than a minute!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wow, didn't think a furry could pull it off for more than a minute!


that's what she said


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> that's what she said



oh yes she most certainly did...


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Mar 13, 2010)

grrside said:


> One day I posted a link to an animated furry movie, but they closed my post.


This one?
http://fliiby.com/file/707908/an3cqp9mbv.html NSFW


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> This one?
> http://fliiby.com/file/707908/an3cqp9mbv.html



i don't even wanna look with a name like that...


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> One day there will be Pixar-quality furry pr0n, guaranteed.



Uh..no. Millions of dollars, years spent and huge teams of animators are not going to be used for your fetish dreams, sorry.

Anyway..

Because no professionals want to waste with a fetish subculture. Animated wise, hentai in Japan has been on a downturn for years and the adult film market has been in a death spin due to people no longer being willing to pay for porn when any new content is on torrents + a overwhelming amount of people willing to make free porn. Animation costs money, a fair bit of it and can take years to put together. Also you do realize that anyone with the skills to do such a thing would never, ever be able to have a job in the animation market if people found out they did such a thing right?

Last, there's no profit at all to be made in it. Investors would never be able to recoup a dime.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Uh..no. Millions of dollars, years spent and huge teams of animators are not going to be used for your fetish dreams, sorry.
> 
> Anyway..
> 
> ...



wow, nice outlook on the situation.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i don't even wanna look with a name like that...



You dont.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You dont.



good, i live for another day.


----------



## grrside (Mar 13, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> This one?
> http://fliiby.com/file/707908/an3cqp9mbv.html NSFW



Yes, that one.

Well, Kellie Gator, here's your animated clip, but I still don't know where it's from.

By the way, that link should be marked NSFW.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

grrside said:


> Yes, that one.
> 
> Well, Kellie Gator, here's your animated clip, but I still don't know where it's from.
> 
> By the way, that link should be marked NSFW.



this, or at least the bottom


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> One day there will be Pixar-quality furry pr0n, guaranteed.



Go google "Fritz the Cat".  Not pixar quality, but it was their level of quality for its day.  Hand drawn, frame by frame.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068612/ SFW there is a sequal too.  Very trippy.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Go google "Fritz the Cat".  Not pixar quality, but it was their level of quality for its day.  Hand drawn, frame by frame.



hm, very interesting.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

grrside said:


> It even has a sequel.



O_O

lol, kewl


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 13, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Go google "Fritz the Cat".  Not pixar quality, but it was their level of quality for its day.  Hand drawn, frame by frame.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068612/ SFW there is a sequal too.  Very trippy.



Yeah. Fritz. The creator was so pissed off by the making of it that he killed off the character and ended the comic strip, then sued the makers of the movie.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wow, nice outlook on the situation.



Truth, I guess for those who aren't infected with a urge to eat, sleep and live furry, hurts.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 13, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Taurin Fox


DO NOT WANT. Seriously though, even though he's more talented than the most of us, he's still got a long way to go. And I just can't take him seriously because of that Fursecution Fox picture he made.



Mulefa Zalif said:


> This one?
> http://fliiby.com/file/707908/an3cqp9mbv.html NSFW


...

Yeah, you sure made me eat my own words there. I have been scarred for life.



Irreverent said:


> Go google "Fritz the Cat".  Not pixar quality, but it was their level of quality for its day.  Hand drawn, frame by frame.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068612/ SFW there is a sequal too.  Very trippy.


I've heard of Fritz the Cat many times before, but never actually saw the movie or it's sequel. I know it was X-rated (which would be the equivalent of an NC-17 rating today, I think), but does it really qualify as porn? Either way, I'm gonna have to look for it on DVD, I've been dying to see it.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Yeah. Fritz. The creator was so pissed off by the making of it that he killed off the character and ended the comic strip, then sued the makers of the movie.



lol, wow.



Foxstar said:


> Truth, I guess for those who aren't infected with a urge to eat, sleep and live furry, hurts.



yeah...


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 13, 2010)

Closest thing I've ever seen to animated furry porn is the 'twitterpated' scene in Bambi where Flower, Thumper & Bambi meet - and are seduced - by their female counterparts. Talk about hawt - Flower turns bright red and 'stiff' (wink-wink) as a board ... Thumper's seduced by a voluptuously plush lady bunny & goes into an orgasmic thumping frenzy after which he collapses in a heap (she turns him on again by playing with his ear)... & Faline gives Bambi an unmistakable 'come hither look'...

ADDED Mar 14:

Sure enough, the scene's on eBay; check it out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRhbjUzucec

The first time I saw this scene I... well, never mind...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Closest thing I've ever seen to animated furry porn is the 'twitterpated' scene in Bambi where Flower, Thumper & Bambi meet - and are seduced - by their female counterparts. Talk about hawt - Flower turns bright red and 'stiff' (wink-wink) as a board ... Thumper's seduced by a voluptuously plush lady bunny & goes into an orgasmic thumping frenzy after which he collapses in a heap (she turns him on again by playing with his ear)... & Faline gives Bambi an unmistakable 'come hither look'...
> 
> The first time I saw this scene I... well, never mind...



lol
never realized how perverted bambi was.
thanks for the insight! ^^


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 13, 2010)

Meadow said:


> animated furry porn sounds like a fail


*This^*


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *This^*



lol, it sounds like it, but only about 25% of it actually is.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 13, 2010)

Aden said:


> That's goddamn horrifying



I should not have looked.  Why do I always look? >.<

Um wtf, donkeys don't have cloven hooves.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, it sounds like it, but only about 25% of it actually is.


*lol good to know.*


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *lol good to know.*



lol, sure is ^^


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 13, 2010)

I think if there was animated furry porn it would be made illegal due to depicting bestiality.

(Not that i think it does, i say this because of http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/02/obscene-us-manga-collector-jailed-6-months/)


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> I think if there was animated furry porn it would be made illegal due to depicting bestiality.
> 
> (Not that i think it does, i say this because of http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/02/obscene-us-manga-collector-jailed-6-months/)



lol, good point...


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> I think if there was animated furry porn it would be made illegal due to depicting bestiality.
> 
> (Not that i think it does, i say this because of http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/02/obscene-us-manga-collector-jailed-6-months/)


Good point...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Good point...



JINX!!!


----------



## Aden (Mar 13, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Closest thing I've ever seen to animated furry porn is the 'twitterpated' scene in Bambi where Flower, Thumper & Bambi meet - and are seduced - by their female counterparts. Talk about hawt - Flower turns bright red and 'stiff' (wink-wink) as a board ... Thumper's seduced by a voluptuously plush lady bunny & goes into an orgasmic thumping frenzy after which he collapses in a heap (she turns him on again by playing with his ear)... & Faline gives Bambi an unmistakable 'come hither look'...
> 
> The first time I saw this scene I... well, never mind...



That is the creepiest goddamn thing I've read today.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> JINX!!!


DOUBLE JINX!


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

You'd see a higher ROI from doing a non-porn CG furry film, and an even _higher_ ROI from a non-porn _traditionally_-animated furry film or TV series.  The audience is just wider because it would attract more people outside the fandom.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 13, 2010)

maybe the reason there isn't any 'professionally' animated furry porn is because people would get more money spending there time doing non-porn furry animation

Edit: Misread the post i was responding to


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> maybe the reason there isn't any 'professionally' animated furry porn is because people would get more money spending there time doing non-porn furry animation
> 
> Edit: Misread the post i was responding to


Haha fail.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> DOUBLE JINX!



T-T-TRIPLE JINX



anthroguy101 said:


> Haha fail.



lol


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 13, 2010)

No, seriously, there needs to be another film with all-furry characters.  I don't care if it's porn or not.  It's just that a non-porn film would have a faster ROI and more $$.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> No, seriously, there needs to be another film with all-furry characters.  I don't care if it's porn or not.  It's just that a non-porn film would have a faster ROI and more $$.



THIIIIIIIIISSSS!!!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 13, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Go google "Fritz the Cat".  Not pixar quality, but it was their level of quality for its day.  Hand drawn, frame by frame.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068612/ SFW there is a sequal too.  Very trippy.



Netflix'd


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 13, 2010)

Its simple, Watson, there are no professional furries.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> Its simple, Watson, there are no professional furries.



touche'


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 14, 2010)

I AGREE WITH OP I WANT WELL ANIMATED FURRY PORN!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 14, 2010)

The day well animated yiff is made is the day society finally breaks down.


----------



## Ace_Nonyx (Mar 14, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> Someday, there will be a feature-length computer-animated 3d furry porn movie. Like Avatar but w/o the plot.



I lol'd. plot, indeed...


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 14, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> I AGREE WITH OP I WANT WELL ANIMATED FURRY PORN!


Well said.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 14, 2010)

OP...I hate you :V


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> That is the creepiest goddamn thing I've read today.



Watch the scene and judge for yourself:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRhbjUzucec


----------



## Aden (Mar 14, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Watch the scene and judge for yourself:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRhbjUzucec



Oh no, I wasn't talking about imagining the scene, I was talking about your handling of the description
And that...pleasant tidbit at the end. Thanks for that


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 14, 2010)

There is always fritz the cat lol


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 14, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I actually think there's too much sex in the fandom, but either way I felt I had to ask this; *why isn't there any professionally animated furry porn movies out there, or at least none I've heard of?*



ATTACK THE FACE! D:


But seriously, even regular professional porn films appear fairly cheap. :V


----------



## Lewi (Mar 14, 2010)

grrside said:


> One day I posted a link to an animated furry movie, but they closed my post.
> 
> This is a *NSFW secreenshot*!
> 
> ...


 
The fucking hell is that?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 14, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Closest thing I've ever seen to animated furry porn is the 'twitterpated' scene in Bambi where Flower, Thumper & Bambi meet - and are seduced - by their female counterparts. Talk about hawt - Flower turns bright red and 'stiff' (wink-wink) as a board ... Thumper's seduced by a voluptuously plush lady bunny & goes into an orgasmic thumping frenzy after which he collapses in a heap (she turns him on again by playing with his ear)... & Faline gives Bambi an unmistakable 'come hither look'...
> 
> ADDED Mar 14:
> 
> ...


This sounds familiar...



			
				Dennis Falk/Quozl said:
			
		

> _"Well, who could deny there is something going on sexually in the  Springtime scene in "Bambi"?_


YOU AND DENNIS FALK ARE ONE AND THE SAME. *Runs*



south syde dobe said:


> OP...I hate you :V


I can't blame you, because by making this topic, I've seen and heard a bunch of things that I can't unsee, so I think I hate me too.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I can't blame you, because by making this topic, I've seen and heard a bunch of things that I can't unsee, so I think I hate me too.


 
>_>

What is the slowest and most painful way I can make you stop breathing?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> >_>
> 
> What is the slowest and most painful way I can make you stop breathing?


I expect a very perverted response... Lol...


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I expect a very perverted response... Lol...


 
Well if all else fails I'll just throw the OP in some closet or something, lock it to where he/she can't get out and set it on fire and watch with popcorn :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well if all else fails I'll just throw the OP in some closet or something, lock it to where he/she can't get out and set it on fire and watch with popcorn :3


 If she was a lesbian, she would eventually come out, you know.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> If she was a lesbian, she would eventually come out, you know.


 
Hmm touche'...oh well, more target pratice with my shotgun :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm touche'...oh well, more target pratice with my shotgun :3


Careful, she might enjoy your "shotgun." 


Man, I have a fucking sick mind o.=.o


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Careful, she might enjoy your "shotgun."
> 
> 
> Man, I have a fucking sick mind o.=.o


 
>.>

*opens mouth*
...
I got nothing, I thought you said she was a les :O


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> >.>
> 
> *opens mouth*
> ...
> I got nothing, I thought you said she was a les :O


 Ahhhh... Good point... But that's a theory, you know.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 15, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Ahhhh... Good point... But that's a theory, you know.


 
Aha, I got it, if she is a les she won't enjoy having a shotgun...well lets just say she pops out and I blow her brains everywhere xP

If she doesn't pop out then she's straight and will be incenerated and then I'll be done with my entertainment for the night


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh no, I wasn't talking about imagining the scene, I was talking about your handling of the description
> And that...pleasant tidbit at the end. Thanks for that



Hey, I was just telling it like it is; I honestly don't think I oversold  what was going on in the clip (but perhaps I could've used another adjective in place of 'orgasmic'...) And at the end? I was merely going to say how impressed I was with the character animation; what did you _think_ I was referring to? Tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 15, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> >_>
> 
> What is the slowest and most painful way I can make you stop breathing?


...deep throating?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 15, 2010)

The best animation artist I found is probably h0rs3, go have yourself a look see as he/she's very good at it.


----------



## JoeStrike (Mar 16, 2010)

> I've heard of Fritz the Cat many times before, but never actually saw the movie or it's sequel. I know it was X-rated (which would be the equivalent of an NC-17 rating today, I think), but does it really qualify as porn? Either way, I'm gonna have to look for it on DVD, I've been dying to see it.



It's available on Netflix, along with its even-less-to-do-with-R.Crumb sequel, "The Nine Lives of Fritz the Cat." (And what's X in 1972 is probably not that much more graphic than your average South Park or Famly Guy today.)


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> The best animation artist I found is probably h0rs3, go have yourself a look see as he/she's very good at it.



noooo. they're well done, but they're very repetitive and always have, like, O_O faces. or 8D faces. all the time. and i have never met anyone who continues to move after the cum. yes, i cum and then i sit there and rock my head back and forth forever.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> noooo. they're well done, but they're very repetitive and always have, like, O_O faces. or 8D faces. all the time. and i have never met anyone who continues to move after the cum. yes, i cum and then i sit there and rock my head back and forth forever.



wat

I don't think any of his anims do that.

It was always *blammo* and maybe a lick or something and that's all folks, Play Again?

Also, h0rs3 is the only CG pornographer I've seen whose work didn't make me recoil in disgust.  He does good fur, even if the anims are repetitive at times.  Dicks are a little oversized at times, too, but hey, no accounting for taste.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> wat
> 
> I don't think any of his anims do that.
> 
> ...



their movements are unnerving. just watch them after they cum. REPETITIVE MOTIONS.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, I see what you mean Harley, it does seem a little different and occasionally repetitive but it's still the best animations I've ever seen. I also agree with Tycho that some of the parts are a bit unproportional as I hate macro art with a passion...


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, I see what you mean Harley, it does seem a little different and occasionally repetitive but it's still the best animations I've ever seen. I also agree with Tycho that some of the parts are a bit unproportional as I hate macro art with a passion...



yes, that too.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> their movements are unnerving. just watch them after they cum. REPETITIVE MOTIONS.



Um... ok... I think I see what you're getting at, but I think that's more of a matter of he needs to work on "heavy breathing" animations and put more variations of anims in so it doesn't look as repetitive/robotic.  Otherwise, his stuff is pretty damn good IMO.  If he put his mind to it he could hammer out a short movie (CLEAN EVEN?) I think.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Um... ok... I think I see what you're getting at, but I think that's more of a matter of he needs to work on "heavy breathing" animations and put more variations of anims in so it doesn't look as repetitive/robotic.  Otherwise, his stuff is pretty damn good IMO.  If he put his mind to it he could hammer out a short movie (CLEAN EVEN?) I think.



i agree there. i mean he IS really good, but it's just so robotic.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i agree there. i mean he IS really good, but it's just so robotic.



Seemed slightly realistic, he has to work on some changes but ya also gotta consider it's long and hard (Dammit, naughty thoughts) work so ya gotta give him some credit...try browsing other flash art too and see all the horrid .gifs that people claim are masterpieces....


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Seemed slightly realistic, he has to work on some changes but ya also gotta consider it's long and hard (Dammit, naughty thoughts) work so ya gotta give him some credit...try browsing other flash art too and see all the horrid .gifs that people claim are masterpieces....



i REALLY like hornydragons flashes. i mean, even though they're 2D and not super detailed, i just prefer the tooniness, and how much more flowy it is. wereblood is good too. she does a little robotic too though. oh, and ash_dragonfire is good too.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Seemed slightly realistic, he has to work on some changes but ya also gotta consider it's long and hard (Dammit, naughty thoughts) work so ya gotta give him some credit...try browsing other flash art too and see all the horrid .gifs that people claim are masterpieces....



Well, unless you're 100% faggot there's a pretty awesome little flash movie by Misplaced Spigot. NSFW.

Spigot's a talented guy.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

EWWW, straight porn! Keep it away!


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> EWWW, straight porn! Keep it away!



 Fags...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> EWWW, straight porn! Keep it away!



Yay, straight porn.


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> h0rs3





> good



lol


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> lol



Come on now.  The only CG artist I know of that's better than him is TaurinFox.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fags...



Hehe, I'm a genuine furfag...what do you expect?



Tommy said:


> Yay, straight porn.



Seriously now, I hate tits.....not entirely but those animated tits were a turn off...and it wasn't anatomically correct for the male *Troll Mode Activated!*



Tycho said:


> Come on now.  The only CG artist I know of that's better than him is TaurinFox.



And Taurin fox doesn't even work anymore, he hasn't uploaded anything in like 2 years...


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Come on now.  The only CG artist I know of that's better than him is TaurinFox.



Neither of them are really that good in the grand scheme of things. They're just the only ones that make furry smut. Most self-respecting CG artists won't waste the time to make it.


----------



## abitfuzzy (Mar 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Well, unless you're 100% faggot there's a pretty awesome little flash movie by Misplaced Spigot. NSFW.
> 
> Spigot's a talented guy.


  can't see it watched a few from taurinfox. and a few others..dang i need to make a list


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Titties are cool.


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Titties are cool.


I second this motion.

Of jiggle.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

Liam said:


> I second this motion.
> 
> Of jiggle.



Meh, only like a few pics with titties in em...I only have 2 pics outta my 500 pic collection that have titties....


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> EWWW, straight porn! Keep it away!



straight porn has dicks in it too.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Neither of them are really that good in the grand scheme of things. They're just the only ones that make furry smut. Most self-respecting CG artists won't waste the time to make it.



Which other CG artists are there? I don't know of any off the top of my head.


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Which other CG artists are there? I don't know of any off the top of my head.



I'm just talking in general. I'm a furry and a 3D artist, but I know I'll never make furry porn. Another furry at my school is this way. etc, etc. And in a relatively geeky field as this, there are bound to be more than a few furries. 

You think anyone even relatively decent at it would risk soiling their professional reputation for life just to get a few fans on FA?


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, only like a few pics with titties in em...I only have 2 pics outta my 500 pic collection that have titties....


To each their own.


HarleyParanoia said:


> straight porn has dicks in it too.


What about straight foot fetish porn?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> straight porn has dicks in it too.



But it also has chipped ham on the bitch's crotch! She dropped my sammich didn't she!


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> I'm just talking in general. I'm a furry and a 3D artist, but I know I'll never make furry porn. Another furry at my school is this way. etc, etc. And in a relatively geeky field as this, there are bound to be more than a few furries.



Ah yes, I had forgotten about your 3D work.  >.< My bad.



Aden said:


> You think anyone even relatively decent at it would risk soiling their professional reputation for life just to get a few fans on FA?



If they could do so from the safety of behind a nom de plume or mask of anonymity of some sort, and if it gave them a kick to fool around with smut because they thought it was fun, perhaps.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> But it also has chipped ham on the bitch's crotch! She dropped my sammich didn't she!



i like vagina. sometimes.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i like vagina. sometimes.



Same here, it's a time and place thing but most certainly not now...damn spittle dripping blood oozing sammich crotches >.<

Add the damn jungle o' hair and you got yourself a nasty concoction...


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2010)

Tycho said:


> If they could do so from the safety of behind a nom de plume or mask of anonymity of some sort, and if it gave them a kick to fool around with smut because they thought it was fun, perhaps.



You underestimate the google-fu of some of employee background check businesses


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> You underestimate the google-fu of some of employee background check businesses



You'd think employers had more important things to think about than what trips a prospective employee's trigger (assuming it's not kiddie diddling).  There's some shit people just shouldn't need to know about.  Another rant for another day, though...


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Add the damn jungle o' hair and you got yourself a nasty concoction...



CARPETMUNCHING CRUNCH CRUNCH


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Meadow said:


> animated furry porn sounds like a fail


The last thing furries need is this... -_-


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> The last thing furries need is this... -_-



I dont know about you, but I need it.


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> I dont know about you, but I need it.


 
I'll give you something else that you need.


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> I'll give you something else that you need.



And what would that be?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> ...deep throating?


 
Hmm I really wouldn't try to do that to a gator ._.
I need more ideas though x3


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> And what would that be?


 

you're a big girl/boy, you figure it out.:V


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> you're a big girl/boy, you figure it out.:V



k c, thats unnecessary


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> k c, thats unnecessary


 
Well I don't know your gender.


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> Well I don't know your gender.



Doesnt really matter, does it? *is taken*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> Well I don't know your gender.


A lot of people don't know my gender.


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> Doesnt really matter, does it? *is taken*


 
No, but it's easier to talk to someone when you know their gender.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> No, but it's easier to talk to someone when you know their gender.


 
Just don't assume anything other than that person is a guy, there are no girls on teh internetz D:


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Just don't assume anything other than that person is a guy, there are no girls on teh internetz D:


 
I shall listen to your wisdom.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 17, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> Doesnt really matter, does it? *is taken*



No one is going to rape you over the internets.


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> No one is going to rape you over the internets.



Youde be suprised sir, your be suprised


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> No one is going to rape you over the internets.


 
I might. :V


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 17, 2010)

Dammit! I found your gender, cron. I guessed it incorrectly; I suck.


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Dammit! I found your gender, cron. I guessed it incorrectly; I suck.



You thought I was a girl?....


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> You thought I was a girl?....


 

Your avvie is quite feminine..


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> Your avvie is quite feminine..



*splodes*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> Your avvie is quite feminine..



Is true.


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Is true.



*double splodes*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 17, 2010)

But I wouldn't have mistaken you for a female if you had your gender in your profile, now would I have?


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> But I wouldn't have mistaken you for a female if you had your gender in your profile, now would I have?



derp


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 17, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> derp


 
Yea it looks a bit feminine but I thought you was a guy xD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

THERE ARE NO WOMEN ON THE INTERWEBZ! Silly furries....


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 17, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Hmm I really wouldn't try to do that to a gator ._.
> I need more ideas though x3


I dunno. But I remember Steve Irwin saying in that Croc Hunter movie that swallowing beer can is more than enough to kill a crocodile, so you could try that.

I mean, I AM very sensetive to alcohol, which is why I don't drink it. NOw, I've never gotten drunk, but I've tried taking some sips or smell some drinks. I really can't stand the taste and smell of that stuff, as pathetic as it may sound. D:


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I dunno. But I remember Steve Irwin saying in that Croc Hunter movie that swallowing beer can is more than enough to kill a crocodile, so you could try that.
> 
> I mean, I AM very sensetive to alcohol, which is why I don't drink it. NOw, I've never gotten drunk, but I've tried taking some sips or smell some drinks. I really can't stand the taste and smell of that stuff, as pathetic as it may sound. D:


 
beer taste bitter, I like stuff with more flavor to it xP


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 20, 2010)

We just need to become more well-known, and one day Wicked Pictures or Vivid Pictures or something will make one of these.

And we'll have Jenna Jameson voicing a vixen.


----------



## Aden (Mar 20, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> We just need to become more well-known, and one day Wicked Pictures or Vivid Pictures or something will make one of these.



Yes, I'm sure that these video companies will open up animation departments just for us.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 20, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> And we'll have Jenna Jameson voicing a vixen.



Ew.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't be surprised if half the guys watching those furry tapes are mundies.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 20, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I dunno. But I remember Steve Irwin saying in that Croc Hunter movie that swallowing beer can is more than enough to kill a crocodile, so you could try that.
> 
> I mean, I AM very sensetive to alcohol, which is why I don't drink it. NOw, I've never gotten drunk, but I've tried taking some sips or smell some drinks. I really can't stand the taste and smell of that stuff, as pathetic as it may sound. D:



I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks that.


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 21, 2010)

Well now this reminds me of balls


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> Well now this reminds me of balls


...of steel?


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 21, 2010)

well no because I hav fur on my balls. I mean I am a fox


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> well no because I hav fur on my balls. I mean I am a fox


Every man whoever went through puberty has "furry" balls, what's your point?


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 21, 2010)

-.-  you don't get it do you? I'm a fox, so my plump nuts are gonna hav fur on them no matter what  :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> -.-  you don't get it do you? I'm a fox, so my plump nuts are gonna hav fur on them no matter what  :3


Of course I do, I'm just saying your furry balls aren't really special.


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 21, 2010)

lol Thanks, but I never said they were special. Come to think of it, nothing is special about me....................


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> lol Thanks, but I never said they were special. Come to think of it, nothing is special about me....................


Oh dear, no need to pull the angst card. You're furry after all, and that is VERY special. Well, for all the wrong reasons, but the point is that you ARE special! As are we all!


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 21, 2010)

Furries aren't special. Furries are fluffy, cute, adorable, awesome, and normal. Humans are special because they are stupid  xD


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 21, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> We just need to become more well-known, and one day Wicked Pictures or Vivid Pictures or something will make one of these.
> 
> And we'll have Jenna Jameson voicing a vixen.



Why do we have retards who keep thinking this? The adult film/pornmongers know about furry. They've known about furry for the last 20 years. They also know that it's a fetish subculture that would be imposable to make content for or see any return on. Listen, the internet as a whole has been kicking the porn market in it's balls for years and they want to do anything they can to hang on. Spending ten times the budget of a typical skin flick on animation for a bunch of neckbeared guys and tampon canon girls wouldn't make them any money and they would likely lose money, given that it would be copied and spread on the internet likely before it even hit the proper retail channels.

The only people who make money off of porn in furry are artists who are highly skilled and for the most part, learned how to draw before they started doing porn, or the McArtists who whore themselves out drawing anything they can. And even that is a sinking ship because some of really good artists only spend maybe 3-6 years in the fandom before they realize how much of a black hole it is. And the McArtists have made things so that it's nigh imposable for you to make a living when rates that aren't anywhere near what people outside of the fandom charge (IE:80-150 dollars) get 30 something comments from furries going "Too high, costs too much" because you have people willing to draw porn for 10 bucks a character.

Animation even with all of the advances is costly, a time sucker and gives you almost no chance of return on investment.


----------



## Foxstar (Mar 21, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> mundies.



Kill yourself.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Foxstar said:


> Why do we have retards who keep thinking this? The adult film/pornmongers know about furry. They've known about furry for the last 20 years. They also know that it's a fetish subculture that would be imposable to make content for or see any return on. Listen, the internet as a whole has been kicking the porn market in it's balls for years and they want to do anything they can to hang on. Spending ten times the budget of a typical skin flick on animation for a bunch of neckbeared guys and tampon canon girls wouldn't make them any money and they would likely lose money, given that it would be copied and spread on the internet likely before it even hit the proper retail channels.
> 
> The only people who make money off of porn in furry are artists who are highly skilled and for the most part, learned how to draw before they started doing porn, or the McArtists who whore themselves out drawing anything they can. And even that is a sinking ship because some of really good artists only spend maybe 3-6 years in the fandom before they realize how much of a black hole it is. And the McArtists have made things so that it's nigh imposable for you to make a living when rates that aren't anywhere near what people outside of the fandom charge (IE:80-150 dollars) get 30 something comments from furries going "Too high, costs too much" because you have people willing to draw porn for 10 bucks a character.
> 
> Animation even with all of the advances is costly, a time sucker and gives you almost no chance of return on investment.


Sounds sensible. I don't really know anything about the porn industry, but reading this, it makes a lot of sense to me.

The internet is a horrible place, stealing money from innocent adult movie studios. D:



SexyRedFoxxy said:


> Humans are special because they are  stupid  xD


SPOILER: You're a human. And me. And every furry ever.


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Mar 21, 2010)

What's going on?  Dx


----------



## jinxtigr (Mar 21, 2010)

I really need to dig up this old Poser animation I did once. Who knew people would be so crazy for this stuff or that it would remain on the very simple cycle level? I wished I had better models, but the keyframing wasn't THAT hard, just extremely tedious.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

SexyRedFoxxy said:


> Furries aren't special. Furries are fluffy, cute, adorable, awesome, and normal. Humans are special because they are stupid xD


 
Peon. You ARE human.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Peon. You ARE human.


 Actually im NOT human ^^ i sold my soul and became a demon.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Actually im NOT human ^^ i sold my soul and became a demon.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Actually im NOT human ^^ i sold my soul and became a demon.



uh


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Actually im NOT human ^^ i sold my soul and became a demon.


 
Stop being a witless fuckstick. You are most certainly a human. An unfunny homosapian sapian.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Stop being a witless fuckstick. You are most certainly a human. An unfunny homosapian sapian.


-_-   and you have no sense of humor



Kellie Gator said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


 me over spring break! :


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Here's a real demon! You're fucked!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> -_- and you have no sense of humor


 Yes, I do. I just don't like you so I don't care to entertain your jokes/puns/play-on-words/et cetera.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Here's a real demon! You're fucked!


oh noes! ...i can take him i think! 



KylieIsACannibal said:


> Yes, I do. I just don't like you so I don't care to entertain your jokes/puns/play-on-words/et cetera.


 ...ok then :/   i dont know why you dont like me but dont take it out on my jokes/puns/plays-on-words/et ceteras!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh noes! ...i can take him i think!


Oh, good luck with that. You'll have to get some magical flute or some shit like that. I can't remember where it is though, so ha!

EDIT:
Also, you're being trolled.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh, good luck with that. You'll have to get some magical flute or some shit like that. I can't remember where it is though, so ha!
> 
> EDIT:
> Also, you're being trolled.


 I dont need a flute!  all i need is my magic firestick!    its also called a gun.... XD

and so wat if im being trolled?  too many trolls on FAF....i need moar furs to troll myself!


----------



## jinxtigr (Mar 21, 2010)

All right, I found it, and I was able to throw it into a swf 

This is awful rough, but it's certainly what the thread is about, at least if you leave out the 'professionally' 

Edit: alright alRIGHT. To avoid BAWWW let me DEFINE 'awful rough'. I didn't mean in art style though that's also true as it's Poser 1 or something.

In the absence of furry avatars in Poser 1, this was a grey cat and a horse getting it on. She's not cat-sized but not horse-sized either. She wriggles, stretches, thwaps his sides as if to say 'Git busy!' and then- yeah, that's gotta hoit. Presumably it hurts good- but no  faces once things get serious.

If any of that makes you BAWWW, for God's sake don't even look. It was a quick one-off but it was never meant for the overly sensitive, or anybody not interested in a REALLY outrageous little vignette.

There. You have been warned. Silly furries.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3590246/


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 21, 2010)

.....
/wrist.


----------



## jinxtigr (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey, if you'd like to try animating something, I'd love to see it. I wish more people tried it, and I wish I'd had the far superior models h0rs3 has  I don't think they were quite possible in 1999.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

I am no troll, Madam. Just an angry child who hasn't the time to smile and put up with the people who annoy me. I'm not a politician.


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> All right, I found it, and I was able to throw it into a swf
> 
> This is awful rough, but it's certainly what the thread is about, at least if you leave out the 'professionally'
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3590246/



That's fucking horrifying


----------



## Tycho (Mar 21, 2010)

Aden said:


> That's fucking horrifying



And I clicked anyway, god dammit.  Curiosity's gonna get me killed one of these days.


----------



## jinxtigr (Mar 21, 2010)

Hehe, I warned you. That's been lurking on an old CDR for more than ten years. You're welcome to try and ask FA admins to delete it on the grounds of AGH MY EYES CAN'T UNSEE but it's flagged as adult as you can flag it, and moreover it's in the adult macro-micro category.

So quitcher bitchin


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

I will never recover from that.


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> Hehe, I warned you. That's been lurking on an old CDR for more than ten years. You're welcome to try and ask FA admins to delete it on the grounds of AGH MY EYES CAN'T UNSEE but it's flagged as adult as you can flag it, and moreover it's in the adult macro-micro category.



I'm not arguing that it should be removed, as the submission stays perfectly within the upload rules
But I still have the right to call you a sick fuck


----------



## Tycho (Mar 21, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> Hehe, I warned you. That's been lurking on an old CDR for more than ten years. You're welcome to try and ask FA admins to delete it on the grounds of AGH MY EYES CAN'T UNSEE but it's flagged as adult as you can flag it, and moreover it's in the adult macro-micro category.
> 
> So quitcher bitchin



That's not macro-micro, that's "OH MY GOD WHY IS MR. ED DOING THAT TO THAT CAT".


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 21, 2010)

Tycho said:


> That's not macro-micro, that's "OH MY GOD WHY IS MR. ED DOING THAT TO THAT CAT".



Thanks for saving me the click.

Edit: Totally making some animated porn right now.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 21, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Thanks for saving me the click.
> 
> Edit: Totally making some animated porn right now.



yw and o murr


----------



## jinxtigr (Mar 21, 2010)

I stuck a special warning thumbnail on which says "BEWARE it might get rough". Anybody who still goes and looks has only themselves to blame 
As for the rest of it, come on- I've seen crap on FA that's ten times crazier. I think some of you guys should get out more 
That said, I've put MUCH more forceful warnings on the initial post. Can't do anything about the quoted posts, though. There- hopefully less minds have to be destroyed in future with proper warning procedures...


----------



## Tycho (Mar 21, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> I stuck a special warning thumbnail on which says "BEWARE it might get rough". Anybody who still goes and looks has only themselves to blame
> As for the rest of it, come on- I've seen crap on FA that's ten times crazier. I think some of you guys should get out more



Sure there's stuff that's crazier (probably not 10x as crazy though) but that doesn't mean that the animation in question is any less horrifying D:


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> I stuck a special warning thumbnail on which says "BEWARE it might get rough". Anybody who still goes and looks has only themselves to blame



You don't get the thumbnail when you click on the link, bro



> As for the rest of it, come on- I've seen crap on FA that's ten times crazier. I think some of you guys should get out more



Yeah I killed a guy, but come on - I've seen people on that news that did stuff ten times worse. I think some of you cops should just lighten up and get out more 

\Those hip movements will be forever ingrained into my nightmares, augh


----------



## jinxtigr (Mar 21, 2010)

Alright. Will you believe me if I say (a) I am honestly sorry, and (b) yay, that was more effective than I had ever hoped?

Will you forgive me if at some point I use those sorts of motions and secondary animations on a MORE NORMAL furry animation? Probably straight, definitely all a lot more anthro, not macro, but with a bit of luck more effective AND less distressing?

Doesn't matter if you won't, I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 21, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> All right, I found it, and I was able to throw it into a swf
> 
> This is awful rough, but it's certainly what the thread is about, at least if you leave out the 'professionally'
> 
> ...


...I was expecting something of poor quality, but seeing a non-anthro, realistic horse making babies with a non anthro, realistic cat is by all means inexcusable. D:



KylieIsACannibal said:


> I am no troll, Madam. Just an angry child who hasn't the time to smile and put up with the people who annoy me. I'm not a politician.


Whoops, my mistake then. Carry on.

And I do wish more people would call me "Madam". <3


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Whoops, my mistake then. Carry on.
> 
> And I do wish more people would call me "Madam". <3


 Why hello madam gator!


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Whoops, my mistake then. Carry on.
> 
> And I do wish more people would call me "Madam". <3


 
-salute- -marchs on-


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> -salute- -marchs on-



Hehe I can totally imagine myself in the bottom half of your avatar as your pointy teeth and fork jab at my brains...just a though


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

my reaction to the video?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my reaction to the video?



Wow, it takes serious fucked-up shit to do that to Zrcalo.


----------



## Aden (Mar 22, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Wow, it takes serious fucked-up shit to do that to Zrcalo.



It was the HIPS
and the THRUSTING
oh god D:


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 22, 2010)

Jesus christ wtf is this thread still doing alive? :O

edit:



jinxtigr said:


> All right, I found it, and I was able to throw it into a swf
> 
> This is awful rough, but it's certainly what the thread is about, at least if you leave out the 'professionally'
> 
> ...


 
You are lucky I don't live near you or that I don't know where you live at all or else I'll beat you to death with your own computer >:[


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Wow, it takes serious fucked-up shit to do that to Zrcalo.



actually I just wanted to post that picture soooooo baaaad.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Haha, Love family guy.

P.S. For any of you furfags who like it as much as I, go to http://www.familyguyx.net to watch all the episodes, yes ALL of them.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

haha. I love family simpsons...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 22, 2010)

Not a fan of the simpsons actually...


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Not a fan of the simpsons actually...



I like 'em both.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

This is MY thread, I will not have it turned into a faggy debate about which animated comedy series is better!


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> This is MY thread, I will not have it turned into a faggy debate about which animated comedy series is better!



AMERICAN DAD


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> AMERICAN DAD


 SETH MCFARLENE IN GENERAL


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh fuck you guys, I can't believe this thread has actually sunk to this low. D:


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh fuck you guys, I can't believe this thread has actually sunk to this low. D:


 it hasnt sunken as low as it _could_ get though...


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 22, 2010)

hey, remember the short film "garfield's 9 lives" ?

it had a pretty sick transformation sequence....


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 23, 2010)

Why do people get off to transformation? No really, I demand to know. I'm fairly open-minded about fetishes, but I want to at least understand them, and transformation makes no damn sense to me.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Why do people get off to transformation? No really, I demand to know. I'm fairly open-minded about fetishes, but I want to at least understand them, and transformation makes no damn sense to me.



I don't find it overly attractive but one of my dreams/fantasies is to transform into a anthro fox :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 23, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I don't find it overly attractive but one of my dreams/fantasies is to transform into a anthro fox :3


But that's different, pretty much every furry wants to secretly be an anthropomorphic animal, so no big shocker there. But how people get off to watching transformation sequences like, say, that scene in "An American Werewolf in London" is downright confusing.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But that's different, pretty much every furry wants to secretly be an anthropomorphic animal, so no big shocker there. But how people get off to watching transformation sequences like, say, that scene in "An American Werewolf in London" is downright confusing.


I don't secretly wanna be an animal =[


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't secretly wanna be an animal =[


SOMEONE'S IN DENIAL!

Seriously though, I'm almost entirely convinced everyone with a fursona secretly wants to be an animal (including me, to some extent) and it'll take a lot to prove me wrong. But since you apparently don't have a murrsona, I guess I'll buy that.

...I hope you don't mind me asking, but why ARE you in the fandom anyway? You don't seem overly enthusiastic about it. But neither am I, so there's nothing really wrong with that.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> SOMEONE'S IN DENIAL!
> 
> Seriously though, I'm almost entirely convinced everyone with a fursona secretly wants to be an animal (including me, to some extent) and it'll take a lot to prove me wrong. But since you apparently don't have a murrsona, I guess I'll buy that.
> 
> ...I hope you don't mind me asking, but why ARE you in the fandom anyway? You don't seem overly enthusiastic about it. But neither am I, so there's nothing really wrong with that.


Cause I like animals and anthro animals. And telling someone you're a furry is like, the easiest way to make them rage. It's great!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Cause I like animals and anthro animals. And telling someone you're a furry is like, the easiest way to make them rage. It's great!


*Gasp* A decent furry, the prophecies were true!

But yeah, that's why I'm here too. Admittely I am kind of perverted as well, but I try to keep that stuff myself. I don't see what you get from being so overly vocal about sex and such. This is a problem that I will have with people whether they're furries or not. I've known non-furries who will gladly tell me on AIM that they are masturbating as I'm talking to them and it makes me all "...D:"


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> *Gasp* A decent furry, the prophecies were true!
> 
> But yeah, that's why I'm here too. Admittely I am kind of perverted as well, but I try to keep that stuff myself. I don't see what you get from being so overly vocal about sex and such. This is a problem that I will have with people whether they're furries or not. I've known non-furries who will gladly tell me on AIM that they are masturbating as I'm talking to them and it makes me all "...D:"


I make perverted jokes but I'm not into anything perverted. Also they get attention from it. That's probably waht 99% of furries want from the fandom anyways, hence all the weird fetishes and "lifestyles" being shoved in everyone's faces.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

I only get to laugh at the fandom. Makes me feel better about myself.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I make perverted jokes but I'm not into anything perverted. Also they get attention from it. That's probably waht 99% of furries want from the fandom anyways, hence all the weird fetishes and "lifestyles" being shoved in everyone's faces.


And let's not forget some furries will tell people that they are furry on every damn website they go to. I had a YouTube account for two damn years and I didn't say anything about my furriness (but I sort of left some subtle hints). On my new one I'm more open about it, but I never actually use the word "furry" to describe myself and it's not really furries only.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> And let's not forget some furries will tell people that they are furry on every damn website they go to. I had a YouTube account for two damn years and I didn't say anything about my furriness (but I sort of left some subtle hints). On my new one I'm more open about it, but I never actually use the word "furry" to describe myself and it's not really furries only.


BUTBUTBUT

FURRY PRIDE! BE PROUD THAT YOU'RE A FURRY TELL THE WORLD!


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> BUTBUTBUT
> 
> FURRY PRIDE! BE PROUD THAT YOU'RE A FURRY TELL THE WORLD!


FUCK YEAH I AM SO PROUD OF MAKING A HALF-ASSED SLIDESHOW OF FURRY PIN-UP PICTURES ON WINDOWS MOVIE MAKER WITH EVANESCENCE PLAYING IN THE BACKGROUND


----------



## Usarise (Mar 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> FUCK YEAH I AM SO PROUD OF MAKING A HALF-ASSED SLIDESHOW OF FURRY PIN-UP PICTURES ON WINDOWS MOVIE MAKER WITH EVANESCENCE PLAYING IN THE BACKGROUND


 SEND IT TO MEH!   I WANNA SEE IT! XD


----------



## jinxtigr (Mar 23, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You are lucky I don't live near you or that I don't know where you live at all or else I'll beat you to death with your own computer >:[



Um, you do know who I am, yes? I hit a lot of cons. I'm 41, six foot, 197 pounds, and work out every day with 20 pound dumbbells, for my health (got diabetes in my family, can't be putting on any middle-age weight).

Be nice. I'm sorry I annoyed you with that video. Any future ones I make will be a lot more anthro, ten years ago I didn't have hardly anything in the way of resources and character models. Don't get so aggressive, it's not reasonable and the next guy might not be easygoing 

Edit- I'm posting this from a Denny's in Virginia on the way to FWA. Dare me to have the thing running unobtrusively on my laptop?


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 23, 2010)

there was cat porn in "Felidae"


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 23, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I think it should be "Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within" quality.


 
It should be resident evil 5 cut scene quality. That shit was dank.

.... Dank. is that what the kids say nowadays?


----------



## Voltemand (Mar 23, 2010)

Lava_Split said:


> I go through great pains to separate my professional identity from my furry identity. .



That, and students/professionals pretty much pour their time into working on their reels or whatever it is their being paid to do. 

Closest thing you'll find is maybe Ralph Bakshi.

And no, nobody says dank.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 23, 2010)

the answer?

I should make some.


----------



## Voltemand (Mar 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> the answer?
> 
> I should make some.



Go for it


----------



## Dubb (Mar 24, 2010)

grrside said:


> One day I posted a link to an animated furry movie, but they closed my post.
> 
> This is a *NSFW secreenshot*!
> 
> ...





Mulefa Zalif said:


> This one?
> http://fliiby.com/file/707908/an3cqp9mbv.html NSFW



So _Hawt !

There is no way to describe how Dank that video is NONE
_


----------



## Mentova (Mar 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> the answer?
> 
> I should make some.


MAKE SOME WITH ME


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> SEND IT TO MEH!   I WANNA SEE IT! XD


I didn't make this, but this is the first video you'll find when you search "furry pride" on YouTube.

_THE HORROR... THE HORROR..._


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I didn't make this, but this is the first video you'll find when you search "furry pride" on YouTube.
> 
> _THE HORROR... THE HORROR..._



Tehe, Love furry art, even if it isn't yiff.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 24, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Tehe, Love furry art, even if it isn't yiff.


I love it too, but not when it's a lazy slideshow with boring music in the background. It has no business on a video site, you can just browse FA while playing My Chemical Romance in the background and it'll be the same thing.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I love it too, but not when it's a lazy slideshow with boring music in the background. It has no business on a video site, you can just browse FA while playing My Chemical Romance in the background and it'll be the same thing.



Yeah, muted the music right when i got it loaded up. Most music that furries pick is silly....


----------



## Taralack (Mar 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I didn't make this, but this is the first video you'll find when you search "furry pride" on YouTube.
> 
> _THE HORROR... THE HORROR..._



I lol'd.


----------



## Rachrix (Mar 28, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> This one?
> http://fliiby.com/file/707908/an3cqp9mbv.html NSFW



omg watched first 3 seconds and the dog was like come on bitch lol'ed and said gross not for me.


----------



## Gunnar the Fang (Mar 30, 2010)

At least I read the comments before I tried to open up the links, if  what you said is true then you saved me from the horror of these  animations that were linked here.



Kellie Gator said:


> I didn't make this, but this is the first  video you'll find when you search "furry  pride" on YouTube.
> 
> _THE HORROR... THE HORROR..._



 I understand people trying to show their love for the  fandom, but things like that just seem to start conflicts because people  enjoying bashing it for the lulz. It's pathetic, but that's the  internet for ya.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 30, 2010)

Am bored.  So.... anyone have any good porn then? :3


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 30, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Am bored.  So.... anyone have any good porn then? :3



i have some personal favorites, if you want them...


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i have some personal favorites, if you want them...


I'm listening. :V


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 30, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I'm listening. :V



let's just say they involve dogs and little boys. and lots of drugs.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> let's just say they involve dogs and little boys. and lots of drugs.


Yeah, I don't think I'm that hard(core).


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 30, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'm that hard.



i am.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i am.


Oh really now? :3
Shame I can't stay on the computer much longer.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 30, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Oh really now? :3
> Shame I can't stay on the computer much longer.



mmm works for meee


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 30, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> mmm works for meee


The rational part of my brain telling me to stop egging you on doesn't seem to be working today.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 30, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> The rational part of my brain telling me to stop egging you on doesn't seem to be working today.



note me


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 31, 2010)

My best porn is usually just what flows through my mind. Or the RP or stories..... Which just get yiff flowing through my mind even more.

Animated yiff would be absolutely incredible if done in professional quality... But too few people have the passion to pursue that.


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> My best porn is usually just what flows through my mind. Or the RP or stories..... Which just get yiff flowing through my mind even more.
> 
> Animated yiff would be absolutely incredible if done in professional quality... *But too few people have the passion to pursue that.*



Gee I wonder why. /:

And yes the best porn comes from within.

/lies


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 31, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Am bored.  So.... anyone have any good porn then? :3


Oh fuck off, there's got to be better reasons to keep this thread alive than this.

But I suppose this thread was doomed in the first place because I was stupid enough to make a thread about porn.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 31, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> I AGREE WITH OP I WANT WELL ANIMATED FURRY PORN!



DO NOT WANT


EVAR


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2010)

Mulefa Zalif said:


> This one?
> http://fliiby.com/file/707908/an3cqp9mbv.html NSFW


 
_"If you'd just move back 18 inches, I might be able to move my head!"_
ROFL


----------



## furatail (Mar 31, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> DO NOT WANT
> 
> 
> EVAR



So you prefer not well animated porn?


----------



## mumbles (Mar 31, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Taurin Fox put together a couple well-made CG porn clips, but they were kinda fetish-y.  I think it's just a matter of talent and man-hours involved vs. motivation.


Oh my God, I've seen that place before. My friend showed me the video of the horse with the... oh God.

It was traumatizing and hilarious, and we showed it to everyone we knew.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Apr 1, 2010)

grrside said:


> One day I posted a link to an animated furry movie, but they closed my post.
> 
> This is a *NSFW secreenshot*!
> 
> ...


DO NOT WANT D:


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 1, 2010)

This thread is overflowing with failures.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

JoJoJoshua said:


> This thread is overflowing with failures.



Your title is full of failures. There is no such thing as a nufox that's straight. It's inconceivable.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Your title is full of failures. There is no such thing as a nufox that's straight. It's inconceivable.



Who said he's a nufox?


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Your title is full of failures. There is no such thing as a nufox that's straight. It's inconceivable.



So I've heard. *shifty eyes* Also...nufox? Uhhh....


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Who said he's a nufox?



He's a fox on the FAF.....he's a nufox.

Edit: Nufox aka New-fox is the new generation of foxes that "disgrace the name o' the fox" as they're typically looking for the foxyness of the fox to spruce them up and thus, they're huge whores such as myself :3


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> He's a fox on the FAF.....he's a nufox.
> 
> Edit: Nufox aka New-fox is the new generation of foxes that "disgrace the name o' the fox" as they're typically looking for the foxyness of the fox to spruce them up and thus, they're huge whores such as myself :3



 Oh I see...well!

..wait...uuuhhh...now I'm confused as to how anyone who chooses a fursona doesn't choose something they think is quote unquote "foxy" for physical or characterization reasons or what they would desire to be/envision/fantasize/draw etc.

Wouldn't that make everyone a "nu"fur?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

mumbles said:


> Oh my God, I've seen that place before. My friend showed me the video of the horse with the... oh God.
> 
> It was traumatizing and hilarious, and we showed it to everyone we knew.


TaurinFox's stuff is fucking disgusting, and what makes it crazier is that he doesn't even consider at is as porn, if Encyclopedia Dramatica is to be believed. I don't really know of Taurin Fox outside of what that site says because I DON'T WANT TO KNOW. D:



JoJoJoshua said:


> This thread is overflowing with failures.


I noticed, ugh.


----------



## Mojotaian (Apr 1, 2010)

and the irony is... you made it
XD


----------



## ShadowEon (Apr 1, 2010)

There is some thing called Judas & Jesus, it has sheep and rams in it....

That has sex in it. >>;; And it is animated by a small-scale studio if that counts...


The smex parts can viewed via gif if you look for awhile on f-chan.


----------



## jinxtigr (Apr 1, 2010)

This thread really brings out all the ebaumsworld kids, doesn't it? 

I think it's a lot harder to get a fursecution BAWWW out of people who willingly make outrageously fucked-up stuff because they already know they're twisted and are having fun with it. The tears of other people only add to the fun. Taurin has to know he's put huge effort towards stuff that would truly shock most normal people, he just obviously doesn't care. I saw the tentacle pool fox one, and DAMN


----------



## Tycho (Apr 1, 2010)

mumbles said:


> Oh my God, I've seen that place before. My friend showed me the video of the horse with the... oh God.
> 
> It was traumatizing and hilarious, and we showed it to everyone we knew.



what

None of the TaurinFox anims I ever saw involved a horse.


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 1, 2010)

jinxtigr said:


> This thread really brings out all the ebaumsworld kids, doesn't it?



"ebaumsworld"? That's a new one on me; definition, please.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 1, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> "ebaumsworld"? That's a new one on me; definition, please.



Crazy website that had everything and anything from funny dumb shit to porn.....yeah, good times.


----------



## JoJoJoshua (Apr 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Crazy website that had everything and anything from funny dumb shit to porn.....yeah, good times.



Ahh....those were the days...

Oh wait...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

Mojotaian said:


> and the irony is... you made it
> XD


Yeah, I was just curious and asking questions I honestly shouldn't be asking because it's not helping the fandom in any way.

Also, something came to mind, why are almost every CGI animation I've come across M/M or herm stuff? Seriously, what's wrong with normal straight sex? Or lesbian sex, for that matter?


----------



## mumbles (Apr 1, 2010)

Tycho said:


> what
> 
> None of the TaurinFox anims I ever saw involved a horse.



http://www.taurinfox.com/animation.html

First one... "horseplay". *shudders* D:

@Cannonfodder: I have no idea, but at the beginning of the site it made me click an age confirmation "I want to see adult content" thing, so if he doesn't consider it porn, at the very least it's adult. Or he's just covering his ass.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 1, 2010)

I have professionally animated furry porn.

In my pants.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have professionally animated furry porn.
> 
> In my pants.


*Pulls them down just to find out*


----------



## JoeStrike (Apr 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have professionally animated furry porn.
> 
> In my pants.



That would make a great replacement for that '- in bed' ending you're  supposed to add to fortune cookie sayings; for instance, "You will come across a great  treasure - in my pants." :grin:


----------



## Riptor (Apr 1, 2010)

SexyRedFoxxy said:
			
		

> EVERYTHING YOU SAY



OK, I know you haven't posted in 3 pages, but seriously, shut up. You're fucking creepy. Your posts are creepy, your avatar is creepy, and your signature is HELLA creepy.

Anyway, on subject. I used to be a little more open about my furriness than I should, but I'm getting better about it. Honestly, I used to _hate_ furries back before I became one, so it's pretty much impossible for me to be insulted about being a furry.

And on the _other_ subject, (damn it people can you not keep one topic for a single page is it that hard) uh, animated porn would be cool, I guess. I don't really care one way or the other.


----------

